# HTML Email für iPhone



## messmar (29. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte eine HTML Seite, die als HTML Email für iPhone verwendet wird, erstellen.
Da ich für iPhone bzw. Smart Phones, sowas noch nie gemacht habe, wußte ich nicht, was zu brücksichteigen 
ist und was nicht und über Google, bin ich leider nicht schlau geworden.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn eine/einer einen Tipp, Infos oder Link hätte.

Viele Grüße
Messmar


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2010)

Meinst Du ein Formular - auf einer html Seite - das per email übertragen wird?


----------



## messmar (29. April 2010)

> Meinst Du ein Formular - auf einer html Seite - das per email übertragen wird?



Danke schon mal fürs Feedback.

Nein, ich meinte nur eine ganz normale HTML seite, die als Email geschickt wird. die muss auf den Email Account
des User (unter iPohne) sauber und ordentlich dargestellt werden, wie im Email-Account unter Windows (Outlook).

Ich habe folgendes über Google gelesen/gefunden, was man in einem der Meta Tags für iPhone HTML-Seiten, eintragen
kann, aber ich lgaube nicht, dass das alles ist:


```
<meta name="viewport" content="width=320; initial-scale=1.0; maximum-scale=1.0; user-scalable=0;"/>
```


Danke und gruß
Messmar


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2010)

ich hab das ganze mal getestet:

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/iphone.html

wenn man die Seite mit dem Safari auf dem iphone testet - lässt sich die Seite nicht skallieren sprich der Inhalt hat eine statische Größe. Ich persönlich finde es so besser:


<meta name="viewport" content="width=320, user-scalable=yes">

Add this tag to the head section of the HTML page. If you set user-scalable to no, then your users wont be able to zoom in or out, so it is friendly to set it to yes (unless you are writing a page that is not meant to be zoomed in).

hab ichauf ner anderen Seite gefunden.

Zu der Sache Der SAche mit der E-Mail - Du willst wahrscheinlich sowas wie einen Newsletter verschicken oder?


----------



## messmar (29. April 2010)

Hi,



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Zu der Sache Der SAche mit der E-Mail - Du willst wahrscheinlich sowas wie einen Newsletter verschicken oder?



Ja, das ist genau das... Newsletter verschicken. Ich möchte ne Version für den iPhone coden, die auch sicher im iPhone 
richtig dargestellt  und wo das Layout nicht zerschossen wird.

Danke!
Messmar


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2010)

Warum schaust Du nicht in den Quelltext, eines Newsletters den Du selber bekommst?

Firebug könnte sehr hilfreich sein.



es geht ja wahrscheinlich nicht nur um emails:

<link href="/stylesheets/iphone.css?1270352195" media="only screen and (max-device-width: 480px)" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

diese Zeile finde ich relativ interessant. (von dieser Seite= http://graffletopia.com/search/aiga)


----------



## Zack (3. Mai 2010)

Du solltest dir den offizielle Doku von Apple anschauen. Ich hab mal eine Seite für das iPhone geschrieben und da hat dir mir sehr geholfen.
Sind vor allem CSS sachen mit Webkit auf die du achten solltest. Und diese Zoomzeile.

Hier solltest du eigentlich alles finden:
http://developer.apple.com/safari/l...App/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40008134


----------

